# Colubrids > General Colubrids >  Trying to pretend she's venomous

## FollowTheSun

Snakes have taught me so much! Here's my sweet Noodle trying to pretend she's a triangular-headed venomous snake when she got startled. Even her eyes are bulging out! And here she is in normal, relaxed mode. They also "rattle" their tails.

----------

aurum (03-27-2021),*Bogertophis* (03-27-2021),_dakski_ (03-27-2021),_richardhind1972_ (03-27-2021)

----------


## Bogertophis

Actually the Trans Pecos rat snakes tend to look "cheeky" too, but you can't scare me!   :Very Happy:   Their tail-rattling is pretty funny, IMO.

----------

_dakski_ (03-27-2021),_FollowTheSun_ (03-27-2021)

----------


## richardhind1972

One of my female corns used to do that, I wondered what the hell it was first time I heard it

Sent from my ELS-NX9 using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-27-2021),_FollowTheSun_ (03-27-2021)

----------

